# [nvidia] problème qualité affichage [resolu]

## USTruck

Bonjour

Après quelque recherche et test, je n'ai pas trouver de solution.

Carte : GeForce 8600GTS 512MB 

Gentoo : dernière version au 06/08/2009 KDE 3.5.10

A l'écran j'ai des lignes qui affecte l'affichage  (la barre du forum s'affiche avec des carres vert et noir), le texte est pixelise et illisible par moment. 

Une image sous gimp s'affiche également avec des carres vert et noir ce qui empêche le travail.

La connection d'une caméra et visualisation (travail) est impossible.

J'ai bien essayé l'option VideoRam et autre (nvidia-settings). cela ne change rien.

Avez-vous une idée ou lien qui me permettrait de solutionner ce problème?

D'avance merci

xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>     Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> ...

 

emerge info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 Last edited by USTruck on Fri Sep 04, 2009 9:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tmasscool

Essaie peut-être avec moins d'options dans ta section Device. Sur ma carte nvidia, l'option DamageEvents avait tendance à ne pas marcher...

```

        Option      "RenderAccel"               "true"

        Option      "NoLogo"                    "true"

        Option      "CursorShadow"              "true"

        Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite"     "true"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals"         "true"

        Option      "backingstore"              "true"

```

Que donne le /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour

Cela ne change rien, tjs même problème de qualité. 

Ce qui me fait raler c'est que du coup le gamin passe sous Windows ...... et merde

----------

## netfab

Salut,

La dernière fois que j'ai vu ce genre d'artefacts, il fallait dépoussiérer la carte  :Laughing: 

Elle chauffe ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir a tous,

Me suis finalement mis sérieusement sur le problème.

Quoique je fasse, config X, kernel, modules ..... rien a faire.

Espérant trouvé une solution, j'ai inversé les cartes entre deux machines......

La station (Vista/Suse) a eu exactement le même problème, retour sur la première station (XP/Gentoo) pas de problème sous XP (!!!!!)

Achat d'une nouvelle carte et bingo plus de problème aussi bien sous XP que sous Gentoo.

----------

